# Israeli martial arts



## shanee

I would be very grateful if someone could translate into Hebrew :
ISRAELI MARTIAL ART - DENIS STEPHANE 

it's not for commercial use

thank you very much for your help


----------



## amikama

shanee said:
			
		

> I would be very grateful if someone could translate into Hebrew :
> ISRAELI MARTIAL ART - DENIS STEPHANE


 
Welcome to the forums, shanee.

Here's the translation into Hebrew:
אמנות הלחימה הישראלית - דניס סטפן

Hope it helps.


----------



## shanee

It helps a lot
Thanx infinitly Amikama


----------



## utopia

And in Roman Alphabeth it says:

Omanut ha-Lekhima Ha-isreelit - Denis Stephan (kh = ch as in German or Scottish Loch).


----------



## elroy

utopia said:
			
		

> And in Roman Alphabeth it says:
> 
> Omanut ha-Lekhima Ha-isreelit - Denis Stephan (kh = ch as in German or Scottish Loch).


 
The "kh" could also be pronounced like a very highly aspirated, guttural "h" (the way it used to be pronounced and is still pronounced by a sizable percentage of speakers of Hebrew).

You're probably better off just sticking with the German "ch."


----------



## JLanguage

elroy said:
			
		

> The "kh" could also be pronounced like a very highly aspirated, guttural "h" (the way it used to be pronounced and is still pronounced by a sizable percentage of speakers of Hebrew).


 
This is non-standard pronunciation in my opinion, however I will take whatever amikama and utopia say as the final word as they have more experience than both of us in Hebrew.


----------



## elroy

JLanguage said:
			
		

> This is non-standard pronunciation in my opinion, however I will take whatever amikama and utopia say as the final word as they have more experience than both of us in Hebrew.


 
In my opinion, neither pronunciation is incorrect.  Nevertheless, you will notice that I advised the starter of this query to stick with the pronunciation suggested by Utopia because of its relative simplicity.

Experience in Hebrew is relatively irrelevant in this case.  We all know that the "ch" pronunciation is more common; I was simply informing our poster of the fact that there was another possible, legitimate pronunciation that is _*not*_ non-standard.

If the question were about vocabulary, idiom, usage, register, or any other subtle nuance a native speaker is far more likely to be aware of - I would unconditionally yield to the authorities.  This, however, is not such a case.  The pronunciation I explained is still very much valid and in use, despite the fact that the other one has taken over and is used by the majority of native speakers.


----------



## Ali Smith

The less common pronunciation of ח is only used by Arabic-speaking Israelis, right?


----------



## Drink

Not necessarily. It is used by the older generation of Sephardim and Mizrahim regardless of all sorts of backgrounds. Plus even Jews of the older generation with Arabic backgrounds who already grew up in Israel and spoke only Hebrew at home also use that pronunciation.


----------

